

Keurig mea culpa: 'We were wrong' - noonespecial
http://americasmarkets.usatoday.com/2015/05/08/keurig-mea-culpa-we-were-wrong

======
noonespecial
I admit to more than a small amount of schadenfreude over the graph of their
stock price about halfway down the page.

It warms my heart to see a company that pulls aggressive anti-consumer DRM
shenanigans get taken over the knee and spanked by the market.

